# US Auto Warranty work



## Bigshop (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anybody in Mexico ever gotten any warranty work done on a USA purchased automobile? I just bought a Mitsubishi Truck and am wondering if I can get any warranty work done on it in Mexico? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is very rare for a warranty to be valid across borders. Read your warranty carefully and ask your dealer if an international warranty is available. Alternatively, you can search out Mexican dealers for your vehicle, online, and contact them directly. Note that your model may not be available in Mexico, or may be a bit different.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know Mitsubishi but we recently bought a new car in the US. We went to 5 different car companies and each said that US & Mexico are separate and warranty work had to be done in the US.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*auto repair..*

your warranty is not covered in mexico.... my advice is: bring down your front/rear diff fluids....(hard to find quality gear oil down here) motor oil plenty of at warlmart/sams mobil 1 5 w30. bring down extra front/rear brake pads. and also bring down some spark plugs... (hard to find ngk's for specific models) there are some autozones down here in some towns..... they have plenty of oil filters. ATF fluid !!!! bring down your specific atf fluid.... not too many synthetic choices down here.lane:


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mexliving said:


> your warranty is not covered in mexico.... my advice is: bring down your front/rear diff fluids....(hard to find quality gear oil down here) motor oil plenty of at warlmart/sams mobil 1 5 w30. bring down extra front/rear brake pads. and also bring down some spark plugs... (hard to find ngk's for specific models) there are some autozones down here in some towns..... they have plenty of oil filters. ATF fluid !!!! bring down your specific atf fluid.... not too many synthetic choices down here.lane:


So true on gear oils. My cousin had to go to great lengths to find some synthetic gear oil that wasn't an arm and a leg for his truck. Only synthetic ATF fluid I've seen readily available is Mobil 1, though I have seen some outlets with Royal Purple ATF.

On the question of warranty, Toyota was able to do something with my cousin but that was many years ago, but it wasn't like an automatic deal and involved some paperwork and calling central offices to do, but I've never heard of this with Mitsubishi (and they're relatively new to Mexico).


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

mobil 1 ATF synthetic....... i wish i could have found that ... got stuck with pennzoil atf synthetic at 148 pesos per quart... 10,000 miles later it was burnt up.... had to use it again.. and 10,000 miles later it was also burnt up.... 

i was able to bring down my oem atf...

gear oils... cant find any synthetic... its really a shame that consumers down here cant purchase the motor fluids that will keep their vehicles in perfect working condition ... with so much flooding during the rain seasons... once would think a good synthetic gear oil would be at the local automotive stores.

lane:


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

mexliving said:


> mobil 1 ATF synthetic....... i wish i could have found that ... got stuck with pennzoil atf synthetic at 148 pesos per quart... 10,000 miles later it was burnt up.... had to use it again.. and 10,000 miles later it was also burnt up....
> 
> i was able to bring down my oem atf...
> 
> ...


What's worse is that even if you are able to get something done under warranty, very often the local dealer won't have the parts for your vehicle. My cousin had a Toyota Highlander and frequently had to get parts from the U.S. They didn't sell the vehicle down here. The model ranges often aren't the same because of significant prices differences (more expensive in Mexico than U.S.)

Mexliving, what town, state do you live in?

My cousin was able here locally in Mexico City to get the Mobil 1 ATF, Pennzoil synthetic gear oil, ATE brake fluid, he also could have gotten Redline or Royal Purple products. There are some importers here locally. Autozone we have in Toluca, but it doesn't carry the same range as the U.S. in terms of products. BMW dealers here seem to sell a good deal of synthetics. They sell a pricey 75W140 synthetic and seem to carry some non-BMW branded synthetics they will sell to you.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have run into this problem this year. If the issue is something you can live with, go to dealer & have them do a diagnostic and write it up. If your warranty expires before you get back into the states they should still honor it. Otherwise have the repairs done and use the paperwork to try for reimbursement when you return home.


----------

